# Conversor PS2 a USB para teclado



## leopatocl

El tema es el siguiente, tengo un teclado PS2 y un cable USB...
lo que quiero es conectar el teclado via USB, por lo que corte el cable del PS2 y el USB... pero me encontré con un problemitas: el PS2 tiene 5 cables y el USB 4, al conectar algunos cables el PC me reconoce un dispositivo USB, pero no como teclado. 

Alguna solución ??? 

de antemano grax.


----------



## yartthito

No creo que sea tan sencillo como tu crees de desarmar un cable y conectarlo al USB nada mas así por que si mejor compra un adaptador hay uno en el mercado que tienen dos salidas ps2 una para el mouse y una para el teclado por que nada mas conectar cables puede dañar tus conectores USB y te saldría mas caro


----------



## matoslibra

Enviarme un esquema para convertir un teclado PS2 a USB


----------



## Von_Richthofen

En vista de la ya conocida filosofìa del mercantilismo y el egoísmo que a todos nos agóvia, he decidido ayudarlos con el siguiente LINK.
Aquí podrás descargar un archivo PDF con el diagrama todas las indicaciones.
Feliz navidad a todos.
http://www.eetkorea.com/ART_8800341907_839581_9e9e3f99200405.HTM


----------



## Von_Richthofen

Mejor,  aquí está el archivo


----------



## capitanp

donde???


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

¿Por qué no compras uno?, te resultará más barato. Yo los he visto a 3 euros


----------



## jaikem

yo creo que si se puede. 
mira. el puerto ps2 tiene 6 pines, los mas importantes son el data y el clock, dos pines son los que se aterrizan a tierra, uno es la alimentacion de 5v.

y viendo la distribucion de los cables usb, estos presentan 4 cables o terminales. en donde uno es voltaje, otro es tierra, y los otros dos son el data y el clock.

en conclusion, si solamente unimos cada calbe en donde deve de ir, al momento de conectarlo el ordenador detectara de que tipo de controlador se trata y realizara las acciones respectivas.

no lo he hecho, esto ultimo podria funcionar para un mouse.
luego les paso un documento que encontre acerca de esto ya que no lo tengo a la mano.

saludos!!

es mas facil comprarlo.
pero es mejor hacer las cosas para aprender.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://technix.yahooboard.net/modding-diy-section-f8/ps-2-to-usb-wiring-diagram-t49.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq

A los que ponen "COMPRALO ECHO".
Tiene idea de los que es hacer uno algo por sus propios medios y posibilidades? 
es lo mas lindo que hay, no digan que lo compre, ayudemoslo a que logre hacerlo, que hacer algo por uno mismo, aunque sea los mas tonto, a uno lo llena como persona.
Un abrazo a todos.

Aprendamos de alguien como Elaficionado que aporta sin leer a los que ponen "COMPRALO".


----------



## Nilfred

Lo compré hecho al conversor simple y no funciona. Se ve que el mouse debe soportar nativamente ese tipo de conversión.
Crompré luego el conversor doble que agrega inteligencia intermedia para convertir teclado y mouse PS/2 a USB HID. Ese sí anda bien.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo compré uno simple para cada uno (mouse y teclado) y funcionan bien (este mensaje es hecho con el teclado que tiene en conversor simple).
Te vendieron uno malogrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## impeeza

Muy buenas,  ya que el tema esta tan suceptible por lo que "no hemos sentido" lo que es hacer algo con las manos, les cuento, hay cosas que son magnificas de hacer pero otras que definitivamente es inventar el agua caliente, me explico mejor, cuando vas a implementar un proyecto de electrónica tu mismo quemas tus integrados, pones el carboncillo en las resistencias, etc?   

creo que aclaré mi punto, ahora un poco de información:

el puerto PS/2 es un puerto y protocolo de hardware propio de IBM tiene sus señales y pines.

el puerto USB utiliza un protocolo TOTALMENTE diferente ni siquiera tiene señal CLOCK como alguien sugirio, tiene voltaje de alimentación (+5V y GND) y dos lineas de datos seriales (D+ & D-) no se requiere señal de reloj porque el protocolo exige que toda la transmisión se realice por el host y los clientes a una velocidad de reloj fija.

si se quiere hacer la conversión la única forma es con un microcontrolador al cual le desarrollemos una aplicación que use unos puertos como lectura de datos PS/2 y los convierta al protocolo PS/2.

estos micros ya existen y la forma mas barata de comprarlos es ya armados en un conversor.

ahora si estas muy involucrado en el tema de los microcontroladores es un muy buen proyecto involucra aprender mucho del protocolo PS/2 (ya extinto) y aprender del nuevo USB.  yo por mi parte prefiero gastarme ese tiempito en otro tipo de aprendizajes, pero cada quien es libre.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Lo del aprendizaje es muy bueno. Pero, sí deseas usar un teclado o mouse con terminal USB para conecrtarlo a la entrada PS2 (del mouse o teclado) de la computadora, un simple adaptador es lo más práctico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## impeeza

Exacto, ese es mi punto.


----------



## fernando2010

teens razon es imposible convertir un raton ps2 a usb con solo cambiar los cables. Yo lo hice y no funciona. lo que si funciona es al revez un mouse usb en el puerto ps2
lo que esta en esta web no es cierto:
http://configuratupc.blogspot.com.ar/2011/04/convertir-raton-ps2-usb.html


----------



## impeeza

Buenas

en ningun de los dos sentidos es posible hacer la conversión solo realizando cambios en los cables, pues ambos puertos utilizan diferentes prótocolos, por eso uno se llama PS/2 (Personal System/2) y el otro USB (universal Serie Bus). aunque ambos son protocolos seriales, utilizan diferentes tiempos de reloj y por ejemplo el protocolo USB tiene una línea de datos de entrada y otra separada de salida y una frecuencia de reloj fija, en cambio el PS/2 tiene una linea de reloj para que el host (computadora) coloque la frecuencia de reloj de funcionamiento y una única línea para entrada y salida de datos.

la conversión en cualquier sentido se tiene que realizar utilizando un microprocesador.

lo que si existieron fueron unos ratones que venian con conector PS/2 y traian un adaptador (en la caja) para conectarlos a USB, lo que el conversor hacia era indicarle al ratón que usara otro conjunto de pines no los PS/2 para enviar los datos USB.  otros ratones eran diferentes venian con conector USB y un adaptador PS/2 pero en estos casos el microprocedador del ratón se encargaba de manejar ambos protocolos.

en un ratón diseñado para únicamente uno de los protocolos la única solución es utilizar un conversor, bien sea hecho por uno mismo o comparar uno de esos baratisimos en ebay


----------



## Scooter

Algunos ratones y teclados USB lo son también PS2 internamente y se pueden adaptar con un simple adaptador "tonto" que suele venir incorporado, pero no todos son aptos "bi-sistema" deben de haber sido hechos así de fábrica.


----------



## fernando2010

impeeza dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> en ningun de los dos sentidos es posible hacer la conversión solo realizando cambios en los cables, pues ambos puertos utilizan diferentes prótocolos, por eso uno se llama PS/2 (Personal System/2) y el otro USB (universal Serie Bus). aunque ambos son protocolos seriales, utilizan diferentes tiempos de reloj y por ejemplo el protocolo USB tiene una línea de datos de entrada y otra separada de salida y una frecuencia de reloj fija, en cambio el PS/2 tiene una linea de reloj para que el host (computadora) coloque la frecuencia de reloj de funcionamiento y una única línea para entrada y salida de datos.
> 
> la conversión en cualquier sentido se tiene que realizar utilizando un microprocesador.
> 
> lo que si existieron fueron unos ratones que venian con conector PS/2 y traian un adaptador (en la caja) para conectarlos a USB, lo que el conversor hacia era indicarle al ratón que usara otro conjunto de pines no los PS/2 para enviar los datos USB.  otros ratones eran diferentes venian con conector USB y un adaptador PS/2 pero en estos casos el microprocedador del ratón se encargaba de manejar ambos protocolos.
> 
> en un ratón diseñado para únicamente uno de los protocolos la única solución es utilizar un conversor, bien sea hecho por uno mismo o comparar uno de esos baratisimos en ebay



A mi mouse usb le puse un cable de un mouse ps2 y funciono bien . Pero el mouse ps2 a USB no funciona ni a palos


----------



## impeeza

Creo que leyendo un poco podemos dar por terminada la discusión, si leen el sitio dice:

"Lo primero que debemos de tener es un ratón PS/2 *compatible con USB*"

es decir todo empezó con un ratón que SU MICROPROCESADOR puede enviar protocolo USB o PS/2 pero si el ratón no es capaz de hacerlo no hay otra solución que utilizar un conversor


----------



## analogico

google dice
http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/usb_ps2_mouse_pinout.shtml
*Connecting USB-mouse to PS/2 connector of computer. It works only with device which supports both interfaces (USB & PS/2).*
USB Pin
Name 	USB Pin
Number 	Direction 	Usb Color 	PS/2 mouse controller Pin
Number 	PS/2 mouse controller Pin
Name 	Description 	PS/2 Color
VDC +5V 	1 	<-- 	Red 	4 	VDC +5V 	  	Red
Data- 	2 	-?- 	White 	1 	Data 	  	White
Data+ 	3 	-?- 	Green 	5 	Clock 	  	Brown
Ground 	4 	-?- 	Black 	3 	Ground 	  	Black
It's good practice to pull up data/clock lines with some resistors of 10k or so. Especially when connecting to newer motherboards. In some cases signal has levels between 1.5 and 2.5 volts, and mouse don't work. Pulling up helps in that situations and doesn't harm if unnecessary.

si n o funciona es por que el mouse no es compatible


----------



## impeeza

exacto, en esta página esta una descripción del diagrama del adaptador que los ratones que el microprocesador puede manejar ambos protocolos utilizan, TODOS los otros ratones o son PS/2 o son USB generalmente los ratones no tienen micros duales.


----------

